
Ask HN: Email hosting with custom domain support? - kevindong
Requirements:<p>1) custom domain support<p>2) wildcard support (i.e. emails sent to an invalid email address will get put into a specified inbox)<p>3) only 1 user inbox is required; more would be nice<p>4) support for anti-spam&#x2F;email verification technologies (i.e. DKIM, SPF, etc.)<p>5) not self hosted<p>6) excellent uptime<p>Does not matter if it&#x27;s paid, as long as the paid product is reasonably priced.<p>---<p>I&#x27;m currently using Zoho (free product) which, while meeting all the requirements defined above, isn&#x27;t great. It&#x27;s just not bad either. I&#x27;m looking to see what HN likes.
======
simon_acca
I've been testing migadu[0] since a ShowHN about it a few weeks ago. So far
the service is awesome! It maches all of your criteria, plus, for a flat fee
(it depends on outbound emails/day actually), you get:

* unlimited domains, mailboxes, storage space

* a very well-thought and honest service and UX ( I encourage you to read their "benefits" and "drawbacks" pages)

* a very responsive and helpful customer support

* hosting in a privacy minded country

0:
[https://www.migadu.com/en/index.html](https://www.migadu.com/en/index.html)

------
NetStrikeForce
I use Office365 "Business essentials" for wormhole.network

It was surprisingly cheap and it includes other stuff like 1TB OneDrive and
OWA is quite cool (even though I use Outlook or Mail, depending if I'm on my
main computer or not).

I have only one inbox, but a few aliases, including some for a second custom
domain. As far as I can tell I haven't been charged extra apart from what they
advertise here: [https://products.office.com/en-
gb/business/office-365-busine...](https://products.office.com/en-
gb/business/office-365-business-essentials)

------
minib
Have a look at Yandex Mail for Domain (free)

[https://domain.yandex.com/domains_add/](https://domain.yandex.com/domains_add/)

------
dangrossman
Rackspace Mail is probably the leader in this space, with over 4 million
paying SMB users. It meets all your requirements, including a 100% uptime SLA
and 24/7/365 live support.

[https://www.rackspace.com/en-us/email-
hosting/webmail](https://www.rackspace.com/en-us/email-hosting/webmail)

------
deftnerd
I just saw a Show HN post about Migadu.com and signed up. I've been very
happy.

Pricing is excellent. They let you add unlimited domains, mailboxes, aliases,
etc. The only discerning difference between plans is the number of outgoing
messages every day across your entire plan.

------
kejaed
I've used Google Apps (G Suite) for hosting kje.ca email for a long time and
it's great. I'm luckily grandfathered under the free plan but I'd pay $5 a
month for the service if I had to.

------
NeutronBoy
Fastmail is awesome and fulfils all of your criteria I believe.

------
_RPM
FastMail does not offer any type of phone support.

------
dekhna
I was using the same now switched to G suite

